# Hymer B534 Waste Tank Gauge



## 100418 (Aug 8, 2006)

The gauge on my 1996 B534 Waste Tank always reads full even when empty, obviously somethings not right but where do I look first???

Is the gauge an electronic thing or operated by a float, thought maybe giving the waste tank a good clean out may help?


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Campavan,

My 584 did just that when it was parked on a slope, the tank is very easy to get at and I found the float was stuck. A quick "prod" and it released itself and has been ok since.

Keith.


----------



## 100418 (Aug 8, 2006)

Cheers, will get under there an open up the access hole to have a prod at the weekend.


----------

